# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Revolutional package XEvil 4.0 bypass ANY Captcha

## MariaMom1

Perfect update of captcha solution package "XEvil 4.0":  Captcha regignizing of Google (ReCaptcha-2 and ReCaptcha-3), Facebook, BitFinex, Bing, Hotmail, SolveMedia, Yandex, and more than 8400 another types of captcha, with highest precision (80..100%) and highest speed (100 img per second). You can use XEvil 4.0 with any most popular SEO/SMM software: iMacros, XRumer, GSA SER, ZennoPoster, Srapebox, Senuke, A-Parser and more than 100 of other software.  Need more info? You can find a lot of demo videos about XEvil in YouTube.  FREE DEMO AVAILABLE!  Good luck!Temas similares: New package XEvil 4.0 solving more than 8400 type of CAPTCHAs

----------

